# Why am i here



## RODEBLUR (Feb 18, 2021)

None of this matters to me i just want my oneitis that's all


----------



## Deleted member 5048 (Feb 18, 2021)

then leave


----------



## RODEBLUR (Feb 18, 2021)

Speedy said:


> then leave


Where's my oneitis


----------



## sorrowfulsad (Feb 18, 2021)




----------



## Adriana Lima (Feb 18, 2021)

I remember having a Oneitis its really shit


----------



## Deleted member 6380 (Feb 18, 2021)

Adriana Lima said:


> I remember having a Oneitis its really shit


----------



## RODEBLUR (Feb 18, 2021)

sorrowfulsad said:


> View attachment 993871


My gay? I own gay? You used ''your'' in the possessive form.


----------



## RODEBLUR (Feb 18, 2021)

Adriana Lima said:


> I remember having a Oneitis its really shit





Toodlydood said:


> I remember having a Oneitis its really shit


It's only shit because you never got them


----------



## Deleted member 2748 (Feb 18, 2021)

RODEBLUR said:


> None of this matters to me i just want my oneitis that's all


i can kinda relate


----------



## RODEBLUR (Feb 18, 2021)

Alban said:


> i can kinda relate


Why not fully


----------



## Deleted member 6380 (Feb 18, 2021)

RODEBLUR said:


> It's only shit because you never got them


As if you ever will, with that IPD


----------



## Deleted member 2748 (Feb 18, 2021)

RODEBLUR said:


> Why not fully


i don't wanna talk abt it


----------



## RODEBLUR (Feb 18, 2021)

Toodlydood said:


> As if you ever will, with that IPD


my ipd healed first of all and even if it still were like it was before it's infinitely more attractive than your gonial let's be real here


----------



## RODEBLUR (Feb 18, 2021)

Alban said:


> i don't wanna talk abt it


k


----------



## Adriana Lima (Feb 18, 2021)

I would walk out of class just to see where she was


----------



## Deleted member 6380 (Feb 18, 2021)

RODEBLUR said:


> my ipd healed first of all and even if it still were like it was before it's infinitely more attractive than your gonial let's be real here


No healing for your manletism, framecel


----------



## RODEBLUR (Feb 18, 2021)

Adriana Lima said:


> I would walk out of class just to see where she was
> View attachment 993880


I've never even seen her in real life

And she's not even a celebrity she has 100 followers


----------



## Adriana Lima (Feb 18, 2021)

RODEBLUR said:


> I've never even seen her in real life
> 
> And she's not even a celebrity she has 100 followers


You are like an Eorbiter


----------



## RODEBLUR (Feb 18, 2021)

Toodlydood said:


> No healing for your manletism, framecel


There actually is though for both??? Looks like all your IQ points went to your gonial angle


----------



## RODEBLUR (Feb 18, 2021)

Adriana Lima said:


> You are like an Eorbiter


Can't be because she's not an E-girl i'm not an E-boy and i'm not allowed to orbit her because she blocked me


----------



## Adriana Lima (Feb 18, 2021)

RODEBLUR said:


> Can't be because she's not an E-girl i'm not an E-boy and i'm not allowed to orbit her because she blocked me


nigga got a digital restraining order


----------



## Deleted member 2095 (Feb 18, 2021)

Keep crying about your oneitis. Block her ass everywhere and move on


----------



## Adriana Lima (Feb 18, 2021)

Yahyeet said:


> Keep crying about your oneitis. Block her ass everywhere and move on





RODEBLUR said:


> None of this matters to me i just want my oneitis that's all


He's right you know


----------



## RODEBLUR (Feb 18, 2021)

Adriana Lima said:


> nigga got a digital restraining order


on god 

and to imagine all i did was try to speak to her lmfao

i wasn't like ''ohhh i love you so much can i lick your feet and drink your bath water'' i was just like ''hi'' on yubo and got blocked

Tried to follow her on instagram Blocked


----------



## RODEBLUR (Feb 18, 2021)

Yahyeet said:


> Keep crying about your oneitis. Block her ass everywhere and move on


She blocked me first


----------



## RODEBLUR (Feb 18, 2021)

Adriana Lima said:


> He's right you know


No he's not i can't block her if she blocked me first


----------



## Adriana Lima (Feb 18, 2021)

RODEBLUR said:


> on god
> 
> and to imagine all i did was try to speak to her lmfao
> 
> ...


Because you followed her from a teen dating app to her social media


----------



## RODEBLUR (Feb 18, 2021)

Adriana Lima said:


> Because you followed her from a teen dating app to her social media


So?

Think i'd care if someone'd do it to me?


----------



## Adriana Lima (Feb 18, 2021)

RODEBLUR said:


> No he's not i can't block her if she blocked me first


no way you probably spying on her on a burner account


----------



## Adriana Lima (Feb 18, 2021)

RODEBLUR said:


> So?
> 
> Think i'd care if someone'd do it to me?


They don't like having low tier orbiters tho


----------



## RODEBLUR (Feb 18, 2021)

Adriana Lima said:


> no way you probably spying on her on a burner account


Private account

I actually had a really old account i used as a burner account and make a post and tagged her in it

She actually responded

but it was her calling me creepy and telling me she was going to report me to instagram and to not do this to other girls as if i will ever care about other girls 

Tried to say that i can understand where she's coming from but i tried to explain how i got wrapped up in this situation in the first place and how it was incredibly intricate etc etc

Problem was that whole story was 3 entire seperate connecting chapters of a comment one after the other

Basically told me to fuck off and stop bitching or something and blocked my other account smh


----------



## RODEBLUR (Feb 18, 2021)

Adriana Lima said:


> They don't like having low tier orbiters tho


I'm better looking than all her friends and herself


----------



## Adriana Lima (Feb 18, 2021)

RODEBLUR said:


> Private account
> 
> I actually had a really old account i used as a burner account and make a post and tagged her in it
> 
> ...


Get a new oneitis only solution


----------



## RODEBLUR (Feb 18, 2021)

Adriana Lima said:


> Get a new oneitis only solution


No
she is my only real oneitis and the last, and i know this for sure, i've had maybe 1-2 oneitises before and it was nothing like this. it's this one or death


----------



## Adriana Lima (Feb 18, 2021)

RODEBLUR said:


> No
> she is my only real oneitis and the last, and i know this for sure, i've had maybe 1-2 oneitises before and it was nothing like this. it's this one or death


Respect the struggle


----------



## RODEBLUR (Feb 18, 2021)

@Adriana Lima 




Why does everyone always laugh so hard at this it's facts

Unless you think this guy mogs me


----------



## Adriana Lima (Feb 18, 2021)

RODEBLUR said:


> @Adriana Lima
> View attachment 993903
> 
> Why does everyone always laugh so hard at this it's facts
> ...


Lol she has her own jester you for sure mog for what its worth


----------



## RODEBLUR (Feb 18, 2021)

Adriana Lima said:


> Lol she has her own jester you for sure mog for what its worth


Indeed

Fuck this gay earth


----------



## Adriana Lima (Feb 18, 2021)

RODEBLUR said:


> Indeed
> 
> Fuck this gay earth


Literally a gay earth


----------



## RODEBLUR (Feb 18, 2021)

Adriana Lima said:


> Literally a gay earth


Homosexual earth

God man i need to run into my oneitis somehow so she can realize i'm not an ugly anxietyridden autistic dog

Fucking hell


----------



## Jamesothy (Feb 18, 2021)

Adriana Lima said:


> I remember having a Oneitis its really shit


What was his name?


----------



## RODEBLUR (Feb 18, 2021)

Jamesothy said:


> What was his name?


marko jaric


----------



## Deleted member 6380 (Feb 18, 2021)

RODEBLUR said:


> There actually is though for both??? Looks like all your IQ points went to your gonial angle


That doesn't even make sense, this is proof you are lower iq than ne


----------



## Adriana Lima (Feb 18, 2021)

Jamesothy said:


> What was his name?


Ella


----------



## RODEBLUR (Feb 18, 2021)

Toodlydood said:


> That doesn't even make sense, this is proof you are lower iq than ne


Maybe???

But it should make sense, pretty straightforward, you traded your IQ points for more gonial angle. Look how it went


----------



## Jamesothy (Feb 18, 2021)

Adriana Lima said:


> They don't like having low tier orbiters tho


"They"? Don't you mean "we"?


----------



## Jamesothy (Feb 18, 2021)

Adriana Lima said:


> Ella


Sure it was.


----------



## Adriana Lima (Feb 18, 2021)

Jamesothy said:


> Sure it was.


It was


----------



## Deleted member 6380 (Feb 18, 2021)

RODEBLUR said:


> Maybe???
> 
> But it should make sense, pretty straightforward, you traded your IQ points for more gonial angle. Look how it went


high IPD moment


----------



## RODEBLUR (Feb 18, 2021)

Toodlydood said:


> high IPD moment


infinite gonial angle moment


----------



## Jamesothy (Feb 18, 2021)

Adriana Lima said:


> It was


So you're a dyke?


----------



## RODEBLUR (Feb 18, 2021)

Jamesothy said:


> So you're a dyke?


but if she's a woman in the first place...

@knajjd


----------



## Deleted member 6380 (Feb 18, 2021)

RODEBLUR said:


> infinite gonial angle moment


Framecel manlet moment


----------



## RODEBLUR (Feb 18, 2021)

Toodlydood said:


> Framecel manlet moment


Nonexistent ramus gonial higher than your iq long midface bulgy eyes anorexic somali pirate ''i am the captain now'' moment


----------



## Deleted member 11388 (Feb 18, 2021)

RODEBLUR said:


> None of this matters to me i just want my oneitis that's all


looksmaxing won't help you get your oneitis dipshit, go talk to her and ask her to hangout at your place and give her your noodle


----------



## RODEBLUR (Feb 18, 2021)

Yolosweg said:


> looksmaxing won't help you get your oneitis dipshit, go talk to her and ask her to hangout at your place and give her your noodle


I literally don't have a way to talk to her since i've never had her phone number never seen her irl and has me blocked on all social medias

Do you think i wouldn't have done that already


----------



## Deleted member 11388 (Feb 18, 2021)

RODEBLUR said:


> I literally don't have a way to talk to her since i've never had her phone number never seen her irl and has me blocked on all social medias
> 
> Do you think i wouldn't have done that already


why did she block you on all social media ? oh so she a random girl on the internet in a diiferent country /city ?


----------



## Deleted member 11388 (Feb 18, 2021)

RODEBLUR said:


> I literally don't have a way to talk to her since i've never had her phone number never seen her irl and has me blocked on all social medias
> 
> Do you think i wouldn't have done that already


btw i did get my oneitis and it ended up being shit and i got bored in 6 months because she was stupid and got chubby.


----------



## Deleted member 6380 (Feb 18, 2021)

RODEBLUR said:


> Nonexistent ramus gonial higher than your iq long midface bulgy eyes anorexic somali pirate ''i am the captain now'' moment


dn manlet hindu dindu cope


----------



## RODEBLUR (Feb 18, 2021)

Toodlydood said:


> dn manlet hindu dindu cope


ur like 500 times more of a hindi dindu than me sick projection


----------



## Deleted member 6380 (Feb 18, 2021)

RODEBLUR said:


> ur like 500 times more of a hindi dindu than me sick projection


dn keep coping nigger maxilla native American


----------



## RODEBLUR (Feb 18, 2021)

Toodlydood said:


> dn keep coping nigger maxilla native American


was that supposed to be an insult


----------



## Deleted member 6380 (Feb 18, 2021)

RODEBLUR said:


> was that supposed to be an insult


no im just spitting facts my native nigger nigga


----------



## RODEBLUR (Feb 18, 2021)

Toodlydood said:


> no im just spitting facts my native nigger nigga


niggers me


----------



## Deleted member 6380 (Feb 18, 2021)

RODEBLUR said:


> niggers me


natives me


----------



## Uglyandfat (Feb 18, 2021)

narcy cunt with a oneitis fetish vs currycel with fragile ego this is the best thread i ever seen


----------



## RODEBLUR (Feb 18, 2021)

Uglyandfat said:


> narcy cunt with a oneitis fetish vs currycel with fragile ego this is the best thread i ever seen


agreed

there's more on my profile page


----------



## Selinity (Feb 18, 2021)

RODEBLUR said:


> Tried to follow her on instagram Blocked


"5.5 PSL"


----------



## RODEBLUR (Feb 18, 2021)

Selinity said:


> "5.5 PSL"


She didn't get to see my face


----------



## Selinity (Feb 18, 2021)

RODEBLUR said:


> She didn't get to see my face


Explain this shit


RODEBLUR said:


> I actually had a really old account i used as a burner account and make a post and tagged her in it
> 
> She actually responded


----------



## RODEBLUR (Feb 18, 2021)

Selinity said:


> Explain this shit


_really old account i used as a burner account_


----------



## Selinity (Feb 18, 2021)

RODEBLUR said:


> _really old account i used as a burner account_


You tagged her, and then you had a long multi-paragraph argument or whatever where she called you creepy lol. She knows exactly who you are


----------



## RODEBLUR (Feb 18, 2021)

Selinity said:


> You tagged her, and then you had a long multi-paragraph argument or whatever where she called you creepy lol. She knows exactly who you are


Impossible, never met her

Unless her dad works for the FBI or some shit it can't be


----------



## Selinity (Feb 18, 2021)

RODEBLUR said:


> Impossible, never met her


Just fucking lol @ you. ofc you came off as creepy, she doesn't know wtf you are, you're ugly and you tag her in some random post even though her acc is small. Most on bro, I hate to break it to you but it's OVER, you won't be having relations with that girl.


----------



## RODEBLUR (Feb 18, 2021)

Selinity said:


> Just fucking lol @ you. ofc you came off as creepy, she doesn't know wtf you are, you're ugly and you tag her in some random post even though her acc is small. Most on bro, I hate to break it to you but it's OVER, you won't be having relations with that girl.


i'm ugly but she would not have been able to know


----------



## LILMAXILLA (Feb 18, 2021)

RODEBLUR said:


> None of this matters to me i just want my oneitis that's all


Doesn't make sense. All of this matters if you want to get your oneitis.


----------



## RODEBLUR (Feb 18, 2021)

LILMAXILLA said:


> Doesn't make sense. All of this matters if you want to get your oneitis.


Yes, but it wouldn't anymore if i were at the point i'd have her


----------



## Deleted member 2748 (Feb 18, 2021)

RODEBLUR said:


> There actually is though for both??? Looks like all your IQ points went to your gonial angle


you want to get LL and clavicle lengthening ? if not then you're coping


----------



## RODEBLUR (Feb 18, 2021)

Alban said:


> you want to get LL and clavicle lengthening ? if not then you're coping


why the fuck would i get LL at 5'9'' and growing


----------



## LILMAXILLA (Feb 18, 2021)

RODEBLUR said:


> Yes, but it wouldn't anymore if i were at the point i'd have her


I don't know what you are trying to say. You realize that all any of us want is a LTR with our dream girl right? That's why we spend all this energy on acquiring LMS. That's why we spend so much time on .me.


----------



## Deleted member 2748 (Feb 18, 2021)

RODEBLUR said:


> why the fuck would i get LL at 5'9'' and growing


aren't you 17 ? you're pretty much done at that point unless you're a freak case
you MIGHT squeeze another inch at best


----------



## sorrowfulsad (Feb 18, 2021)

Posts 8,830
Reputation 8,132


----------



## RODEBLUR (Feb 18, 2021)

Alban said:


> aren't you 17 ? you're pretty much done at that point unless you're a freak case
> you MIGHT squeeze another inch at best


If you've seen me you would be able to tell i'm not 17 i look much younger due to late puberty

i am indeed a freak case


----------



## RODEBLUR (Feb 18, 2021)

sorrowfulsad said:


> Posts 8,830
> Reputation 8,132


Is that mine? Wtf

It's actually getting positive 

I remember it was like a whole 1k points below or 2k even


----------



## SendMePicsToRate (Feb 18, 2021)

sorrowfulsad said:


> Posts 8,830
> Reputation 8,132


imagine not having a 0.8 post to rep ratio lol


----------



## RODEBLUR (Feb 18, 2021)

LILMAXILLA said:


> I don't know what you are trying to say. You realize that all any of us want is a LTR with our dream girl right? That's why we spend all this energy on acquiring LMS. That's why we spend so much time on .me.


Indeed 

But what i was trying to say is that i would immediately stop caring about that after i'd have her


----------



## LILMAXILLA (Feb 18, 2021)

RODEBLUR said:


> Indeed
> 
> But what i was trying to say is that i would immediately stop caring about that after i'd have her


Yea, if you can secure a relationship with a girl who isn't a whore, nurturing that relationship to make it last should become your number 1 priority. I wouldn't completely forget about looksmax, because staying good looking for as long as you can will make that relationship more likely to last. 

But also securing a relationship like that is fucking hard for normie men nowadays, so you really need to max your LMS if you want a decent chance at making that happen.


----------



## RODEBLUR (Feb 18, 2021)

LILMAXILLA said:


> Yea, if you can secure a relationship with a girl who isn't a whore, nurturing that relationship to make it last should become your number 1 priority. I wouldn't completely forget about looksmax, because staying good looking for as long as you can will make that relationship more likely to last.
> 
> But also securing a relationship like that is fucking hard for normie men nowadays, so you really need to max your LMS if you want a decent chance at making that happen.


I think i am at least above average or high tier normie

Thoughts?


----------



## antiantifa (Feb 18, 2021)

SendMePicsToRate said:


> imagine not having a 0.8 post to rep ratio lol


0.913, it's over for me.



RODEBLUR said:


> I think i am at least above average or high tier normie
> 
> Thoughts?
> View attachment 994442
> ...


Dutch faggot? Height? Age?


----------



## SendMePicsToRate (Feb 18, 2021)

antiantifa said:


> 0.913, it's over for me.
> 
> 
> Dutch faggot? Height? Age?


Apparently mine is 0.25 according to awards so jfc


----------



## RODEBLUR (Feb 18, 2021)

antiantifa said:


> 0.913, it's over for me.
> 
> 
> Dutch faggot? Height? Age?


How did you know i was dutch by those pictures

5'9'' and 17 but late puberty so more like 14


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Feb 18, 2021)

RODEBLUR said:


> I think i am at least above average or high tier normie
> 
> Thoughts?
> View attachment 994442
> ...


You’re 5.5-6/8 psl so chadlite


----------



## RODEBLUR (Feb 18, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> You’re 5.5-6/8 psl so chadlite


8???


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Feb 18, 2021)

RODEBLUR said:


> 8???


You’re 5.5-6 out or 8


----------



## antiantifa (Feb 18, 2021)

RODEBLUR said:


> How did you know i was dutch by those pictures
> 
> 5'9'' and 17 but late puberty so more like 14


Late puberty often means you'll continue growing for a while, also your facial sutures are probably still open and you can get mewing gains. 

Either way you seem fine to me, 5'9 is average in U.S(6'0 in Netherlands tho).

Just hop on low-dose AI, start supplementing K2, Vit D, Magnesium, high protein diet, eating enough calcium. 

You'll easily grow to 6'0 if you're truly "late puberty". 

What was your growth rate last year?


----------



## SendMePicsToRate (Feb 18, 2021)

RODEBLUR said:


> 8???


PSL uses 8 as a scale lmao


----------



## antiantifa (Feb 18, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> You’re 5.5-6 out or 8


Why are you over-rating him, faggot, it'll only hurt him more in the long-term. He's above average looking facially wise, but for sure not 6 PSL. About 5 PSL tbh.


----------



## RODEBLUR (Feb 18, 2021)

antiantifa said:


> Late puberty often means you'll continue growing for a while, also your facial sutures are probably still open and you can get mewing gains.
> 
> Either way you seem fine to me, 5'9 is average in U.S(6'0 in Netherlands tho).
> 
> ...


5cm from August to January


----------



## antiantifa (Feb 18, 2021)

RODEBLUR said:


> 5cm from August to January


Lol if this was your growth spurt I don't understand why you're crying you're literally on your way to being chadlite/chad, if you hop on low-dose AI right now(costs like 30 euro per month) you will be so fucking tall in a few years.


----------



## RODEBLUR (Feb 18, 2021)

antiantifa said:


> Lol if this was your growth spurt I don't understand why you're crying you're literally on your way to being chadlite/chad, if you hop on low-dose AI right now(costs like 30 euro per month) you will be so fucking tall in a few years.


CHADLITE/CHAD???

Shiiiiii


----------



## antiantifa (Feb 18, 2021)

RODEBLUR said:


> CHADLITE/CHAD???
> 
> Shiiiiii





> The first report of AI use in children from the US in 2003 described the pharmacokinetic properties of exemestane in 12 healthy eugonadal adolescent and young adult males between the ages of 14-26 years of age over a 10-day period (18). The investigators found that 25- and 50-mg doses of exemestane had similar effects on all parameters measured, including estrogen (32-38% decrease), testosterone (˜60% increase), sex hormone binding globulin (SHBG) (19-21% decrease), and dehydroepiandrosterone (DHEA) sulfate (no change). Further studies to investigate pharmacokinetics of a single oral 25-mg dose of exemestane noted peak absorption at 1 hour with a terminal half-life of 8.9 hours. In addition, mean serum E2 levels were maximally suppressed at 12 hours and returned to baseline after 3-6 days.



Take 12.5mg aromasin(exemestane) every day and you're on your way to chadlite/chad. 
Start working out your clavicles as well, stimulate growth there.

Take the supps I recommended above as well(D, K2, Mag, Calcium, Protein).

No time to waste, faggot, time to become chad for you.


----------



## Deleted member 8919 (Feb 18, 2021)

RODEBLUR said:


> Where's my oneitis


With Chad


----------



## RODEBLUR (Feb 18, 2021)

Face is everything said:


> With Chad


Agree


----------



## RODEBLUR (Feb 18, 2021)

antiantifa said:


> Take 12.5mg aromasin(exemestane) every day and you're on your way to chadlite/chad.
> Start working out your clavicles as well, stimulate growth there.
> 
> Take the supps I recommended above as well(D, K2, Mag, Calcium, Protein).
> ...


Can't i just eat cheese instead for calcium

Also eating bison meat daily, it's the meat with the most protein in it and much less fat


----------



## antiantifa (Feb 18, 2021)

RODEBLUR said:


> Can't i just eat cheese instead for calcium
> 
> Also eating bison meat daily, it's the meat with the most protein in it and much less fat


No, cheese has estrogen in it and progesterone, it's not worth it, eat kwark instead. 

And stop wasting time faggot, order aromasin, K2, D3, Mag, Boron NOW. Don't you understand how important it is to be chad?


----------



## RODEBLUR (Feb 18, 2021)

antiantifa said:


> No, cheese has estrogen in it and progesterone, it's not worth it, eat kwark instead.
> 
> And stop wasting time faggot, order aromasin, K2, D3, Mag, Boron NOW. Don't you understand how important it is to be chad?


i got 70 dollars in my bank account with no income


----------



## antiantifa (Feb 18, 2021)

RODEBLUR said:


> i got 70 dollars in my bank account with no income











Exemestane 250 (Aromasin) (EU) - ExpressPCT


<ul> <li>Active ingredient- Aromasin</li> <li>Manufacturer- Hilma BioCare</li> <li>Strength- 25mg</li> <li>Dosage type- Tablet</li> <li>Quantity- 30</li> </ul>




expresspct.com





Buy one, enough for 5 months, take 5mg daily, just split pill in 5.










Vitamin D Supplement | Buy Vitamin D | Piping Rock Health Products


Vitamin D is known as the sunshine vitamin. It promotes bone health and helps support the immune system. Stock up at Piping Rock. Shop now!




nl.pipingrock.com





Buy one of these, take one daily.










Vitamin K Supplements | Buy Vitamin K Supplement | Piping Rock Health Products


Vitamin K is a group of fat-soluble vitamins. This naturally occurring nutrient is found in both plants and meat alike. Shop it now!




nl.pipingrock.com





Buy three of these, take one daily.










Buy Mineral Supplements, Vitamins & Products | Piping Rock Health Products


Piping Rock mineral products provide essential nutrients for a variety of health and wellness needs. Shop now for all of your favorites!




nl.pipingrock.com





One of these, take one daily.









B-Complex plus Vitamin C, 250 Coated Tablets | PipingRock Health Products


Buy Discounted B-Complex plus Vitamin C Vitamins & Supplements online at PipingRock.com



nl.pipingrock.com





One of these, take one daily.

Eat more meat and kwark everyday.
Stop wasting your time, faggot. All of that above costs less than 70 dollars all together.


----------



## RODEBLUR (Feb 18, 2021)

antiantifa said:


> Exemestane 250 (Aromasin) (EU) - ExpressPCT
> 
> 
> <ul> <li>Active ingredient- Aromasin</li> <li>Manufacturer- Hilma BioCare</li> <li>Strength- 25mg</li> <li>Dosage type- Tablet</li> <li>Quantity- 30</li> </ul>
> ...


----------



## antiantifa (Feb 18, 2021)

RODEBLUR said:


> View attachment 994517


What do you expect, bro, it's an illegal drug being sold by an illegal company in Europe.


----------



## RODEBLUR (Feb 18, 2021)

antiantifa said:


> What do you expect, bro, it's an illegal drug being sold by an illegal company in Europe.


I don't exactly own bitcoin

What would you even expect from all this
Best thing to do is wait it all out, latepubertycels like me should look grown at 19


----------



## antiantifa (Feb 18, 2021)

RODEBLUR said:


> I don't exactly own bitcoin
> 
> What would you even expect from all this
> Best thing to do is wait it all out, latepubertycels like me should look grown at 19


I don't even care, bro, you wanna risk being 175-178cm permanently in a country where 183cm is average, go ahead and wait .


----------



## RODEBLUR (Feb 18, 2021)

antiantifa said:


> I don't even care, bro, you wanna risk being 175-178cm permanently in a country where 183cm is average, go ahead and wait .


So you think this will have that much of an impact?


----------



## warpsociety (Feb 18, 2021)

*Imagine having a oneitis when you’re on LooksMax.me and should know dating reality*


----------



## RODEBLUR (Feb 18, 2021)

warpsociety said:


> *Imagine having a oneitis when you’re on LooksMax.me and should know dating reality*


Which is?


----------



## warpsociety (Feb 18, 2021)

RODEBLUR said:


> Which is?


Women tend to be shallow and it’s silly to simp, you just play the game and hop along, if she don’t want u she don’t want u

Like if ur redpilled/Blackpilled how could u possibly still simp


----------



## sorrowfulsad (Feb 18, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 2214 (Feb 18, 2021)

RODEBLUR said:


> Agree
> View attachment 994501


Do you have other pics of him?


----------



## RODEBLUR (Feb 18, 2021)

warpsociety said:


> Women are shallow and it’s silly to simp, you just play the game and hop along, if she don’t want u she don’t want u


They are shallow which is why you have to be some type of guy she's never seen before. U need to give her a reason to pick you out of the endless orbiters

However after PSL i've been able to acknowledge facial and bodily features in a girl ideal for offspring and i just can't let this one slide


----------



## RODEBLUR (Feb 18, 2021)

BIGDICCJIM said:


> Do you have other pics of him?


His profile picture in the corner

Not actually her boyfriend but the only guy who liked one of her passive-aggressive comments towards me so i guess a friend of hers

I know for a fact she doesn't have a boyfriend and is virgin which is why every passing moment pains me so much because it gets closer to the day


----------



## RODEBLUR (Feb 18, 2021)

sorrowfulsad said:


> View attachment 994582


LOL! MEME FROM HALF A YEAR AGO HAHAHAHAHAHAHA

Gtfo wannabe gigamogger


----------



## Deleted member 2214 (Feb 18, 2021)

RODEBLUR said:


> His profile picture in the corner
> 
> Not actually her boyfriend but the only guy who liked one of her passive-aggressive comments towards me so i guess a friend of hers
> 
> I know for a fact she doesn't have a boyfriend and is virgin which is why every passing moment pains me so much because it gets closer to the day


He looks like pure shit in that pic.


----------



## RODEBLUR (Feb 18, 2021)

BIGDICCJIM said:


> He looks like pure shit in that pic.


Which? Profile pic or the screenshot in general? 

I don't have anything of him really just this so it's all i can judge

You can see the video for yourself at his username


----------



## Deleted member 2214 (Feb 18, 2021)

RODEBLUR said:


> Which? Profile pic or the screenshot in general?
> 
> I don't have anything of him really just this so it's all i can judge
> 
> You can see the video for yourself at his username


Well, I mean, idc enough about him to research it, but if him and your oneitis have known each other for long and nothing has happened and they aren't even fuck buddies then you're fine.


----------



## RODEBLUR (Feb 18, 2021)

BIGDICCJIM said:


> Well, I mean, idc enough about him to research it, but if him and your oneitis have known each other for long and nothing has happened and they aren't even fuck buddies then you're fine.


Indeed
But seems to be a close friend

He was worthy of being friends with her and not me because that's all i asked her to be friends rofl smh.


----------



## Deleted member 6873 (Feb 18, 2021)

antiantifa said:


> No, cheese has estrogen in it and progesterone, it's not worth it, eat kwark instead.
> 
> And stop wasting time faggot, order aromasin, K2, D3, Mag, Boron NOW. Don't you understand how important it is to be chad?


@fag112 wtf wasnt cheese good lmao


----------



## Deleted member 1476 (Feb 18, 2021)

Papabakvet said:


> @fag112 wtf wasnt cheese good lmao


Cheese just got ✨cancelled✨


----------



## SendMePicsToRate (Feb 18, 2021)

RODEBLUR said:


> Indeed
> But seems to be a close friend
> 
> He was worthy of being friends with her and not me because that's all i asked her to be friends rofl smh.


*I AM BORED I WANNA MOG BATTLE FOR THE MEMES?*​


----------



## Deleted member 6873 (Feb 18, 2021)

jm10 said:


> Cheese just got ✨cancelled✨


mfw 
Emily, 13
She/her
BLM
ACAB

destroys my entire argument


----------



## RODEBLUR (Feb 18, 2021)

SendMePicsToRate said:


> *I AM BORED I WANNA MOG BATTLE FOR THE MEMES?*​


me? why


----------



## SendMePicsToRate (Feb 18, 2021)

RODEBLUR said:


> me? why


Horrendously bored at the moment waiting for other people to come online on dc so kills time and you were the first person I saw.


----------



## RODEBLUR (Feb 18, 2021)

SendMePicsToRate said:


> Horrendously bored at the moment waiting for other people to come online on dc so kills time and you were the first person I saw.


Mog battle @juliencentral tbh


----------



## SendMePicsToRate (Feb 18, 2021)

RODEBLUR said:


> Mog battle @juliencentral tbh


JFC that is gonna be so painful hopefully @juliencentral responds because that would be fun


----------



## Hollywood (Feb 18, 2021)

SendMePicsToRate said:


> JFC that is gonna be so painful hopefully @juliencentral responds because that would be fun


Ok make one


----------



## SendMePicsToRate (Feb 18, 2021)

juliencentral said:


> Ok make one


Decent


----------



## Hollywood (Feb 18, 2021)

SendMePicsToRate said:


> Decent


Yes make


----------



## SendMePicsToRate (Feb 18, 2021)

juliencentral said:


> Yes make


Being made now


----------



## RODEBLUR (Feb 18, 2021)

SendMePicsToRate said:


> Being made now


tag me


----------



## antiantifa (Feb 18, 2021)

RODEBLUR said:


> So you think this will have that much of an impact?


If your growth plates aren't fused, I estimate ~5cm more growth from this than you would without.



Papabakvet said:


> @fag112 wtf wasnt cheese good lmao


It's good for it's nutrients, but if you can supplement the nutrients it's better because you avoid the estrogen and the progesterone. But in general more cheese intake = taller men, but also more feminine men.


----------



## Deleted member 6873 (Feb 18, 2021)

antiantifa said:


> If your growth plates aren't fused, I estimate ~5cm more growth from this than you would without.
> 
> 
> It's good for it's nutrients, but if you can supplement the nutrients it's better because you avoid the estrogen and the progesterone.


Estrogen isnt bad it just shouldnt be higher than T, no estrogen will nuke your sexdrive


----------



## antiantifa (Feb 18, 2021)

Papabakvet said:


> Estrogen isnt bad it just shouldnt be higher than T, no estrogen will nuke your sexdrive


Lower estrogen always leads to more growth in puberty, avoid misleading comments please. Also when you eat cheese your estrogen doesn't increase, but your T does decrease, because there is negative feedback loop which is much more sensitive to estrogen levels than testosterone levels in men.

As for the sex-drive, 5mg daily aromasin won't nuke it and even if it will, the 5cm growth will be more important, you can always hop off AI once you have reached a certain height.


----------



## Deleted member 9090 (Feb 18, 2021)

Papabakvet said:


> @fag112 wtf wasnt cheese good lmao


its good

hes coping hard

like he says there is estrogen in cheese but not in kwark???

how does that even make sense

real chads eat a shit ton of cheese, it has the best vit k2 there is. no supplement can beat it


----------



## Deleted member 6873 (Feb 18, 2021)

fag112 said:


> its good
> 
> hes coping hard
> 
> ...


omw leerdammer halen


----------



## Deleted member 9090 (Feb 18, 2021)

Papabakvet said:


> omw leerdammer halen


gouda kaas is beste man

heeft meeste k2 mk4


----------

